# mit JDOM Verarbeitungsanweisungen und Kommentare auslesen



## HP-Bexter (16. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

weis jemand von euch wie ich mit JDOM die Verarbeitungsanweisung- und Kommentartags auslese?


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1" standalone="yes"?>
```

am Besten mit einem kleinen Codebeispiel! Danke 

Gruß


----------



## clemson (20. Jan 2008)

Hallo!

Mittels XPath kommst du an die gewünschten Ausdrücke ran...


```
import java.io.IOException;

import org.jdom.Comment;
import org.jdom.Document;
import org.jdom.JDOMException;
import org.jdom.input.SAXBuilder;
import org.jdom.xpath.XPath;

public class XmlDocumentTest
{

	/**
	 * @param args
	 * @throws IOException
	 * @throws JDOMException
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) throws JDOMException, IOException
	{
		// xmlWithComments.xml
		//
		// <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
		// 
		// <root>
		// 		
		// 		<child>Kind1</child>
		// 		<child>Kind2</child>
		// </root>
		//
		String file = "xmlWithComments.xml";
		SAXBuilder builder = new SAXBuilder();
		Document doc = builder.build(file);

		Comment comment = (Comment) XPath.selectSingleNode(doc, "/comment()[1]");
		System.out.println(comment.getText()); // Ausgabe: Ein Kommentar zu diesem Überblick
	}

}
```


----------



## HP-Bexter (20. Jan 2008)

Vielen Dank,

Gruß


----------

